# confirmation email?



## Recoil (Jan 11, 2009)

bruce333 said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 
> **Please check your email (maybe the spam folder. for "kimber1911"), you have to click the link in the email the forum sent you when you signed up to confirm your email address, that will complete the forum registration process. Until you do that, this will be your only post.**


All folders checked and no email from you. I am subscribed to over a dozen forums (yeah I know, I'm addicted) and no problems. Do you know if you have ever had any problems with Comcast? The only thing I can think of is my isp spam killed it before it ever reached me. Is it possible to resend the email or can I change my email to another?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Recoil said:


> All folders checked and no email from you. I am subscribed to over a dozen forums (yeah I know, I'm addicted) and no problems. Do you know if you have ever had any problems with Comcast? The only thing I can think of is my isp spam killed it before it ever reached me. Is it possible to resend the email or can I change my email to another?


yahoo, hotmail and comcast = pain in the ass. 

You're good to go though, enjoy the forum.


----------



## Recoil (Jan 11, 2009)

js said:


> yahoo, hotmail and comcast = pain in the ass.
> 
> You're good to go though, enjoy the forum.


Thank you for the help. I did investigate a little deeper in my Comcast account and see the default spam setting is to just filter spam (as they see it) without me ever seeing it. I changed that so I can see it all and delete when I want to.


----------

